# heat sink = σύστημα απαγωγής θερμότητας, απαγωγός θερμότητας, θερμοαπαγωγός, κν. ψύκτρα



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2008)

Είναι εξάρτημα ψύξης του υπολογιστή:

A material that absorbs heat. Typically made of aluminum, heat sinks are widely used in amplifiers and other electronic devices that build up heat. Small heat sinks are the most economical method for cooling microprocessors and other chips. They are commonly found glued or clipped to the top or the side of the chip package.


----------



## fofoka (Apr 8, 2008)

Αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα,

Βρήκα στο Ίντερνετ το εξής:

"Microprocessor Heat Sink Removal" = "Αφαίρεση του συγκροτήματος θερμικής μόνωσης του μικροεπεξεργαστή"

Με βάση την περιγραφή σου, λογικό μου φαίνεται, τι λες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Κανονικά, αυτό που κάνει είναι «απαγωγή θερμότητας», γι' αυτό μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _απαγωγέας θερμότητας_.

Οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν να το λένε *ψύκτρα*, όπως και το CPU cooler.


----------



## fofoka (Apr 8, 2008)

Ναι κύριε Νίκο

τώρα μόλις είδα ότι έχει και στο iate "απαγωγέα θερμότητας".

Κι εδώ, "ψύκτρα": http://www.dictiosi.gr/emagazine/Dictionary.php?Letter=H


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Το Πλαίσιο τα έχει στα Συστήματα ψύξης στην περίπτωση των σέρβερ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2008)

Περί heat sink:
α. Γιατί "απαγωγέας" και όχι "απαγωγός θερμότητας";
β. Στην επιστήμη της μετάδοσης θερμότητας καλείται και "καταβόθρα θερμότητας" - αλλά όχι στους Η/Υ.
γ. Η πιάτσα την αποκαλεί "ψύκτρα" - προφανώς κατ' αναλογία προς την "ψήκτρα", που είναι όρος συνήθης στους με τα ηλεκτρικά και ηλεκτρονικά ενασχολούμενους. (Άσε που το "ψύκτης" -κι ας λείπει από το ΛΚΝ(!)- είναι όρος ήδη δεσμευμένος για ετέρα χρήση.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Περί heat sink:
> α. Γιατί "απαγωγέας" και όχι "απαγωγός θερμότητας";


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση. Θυμίζει λιγότερο και την ποινική διάσταση.

Ενδιαφέρουσα ορολογία για την αγωγιμότητα, εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2008)

Εμείς το λέγαμε "απαγωγό" πάντως στο Πολυτεχνείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
Τώρα αν μου λύσετε το πρόβλημα πώς πετσοκόβουν μια πρόταση των δέκα λέξεων για να χωρέσει σε 20 χαρακτήρες, θα απονείμω και παράσημα.


----------



## YiannisMark (Apr 8, 2008)

Πες μας την πρόταση, εκτός από την τοπική προσαρμογή, έχουμε και μια θητεία στην "χωροταξική προσαρμογή" λογισμικού :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, ο καημός μου δεν είναι μια πρόταση μόνο. Η συνεργασία με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού είναι μια αέναη και μάταιη προσπάθεια να συμμαζευτούν τα ασυμμάζευτα.

Παράδειγμα:
Sloane is just a cog in a machine that doesn't exist any more.
Αυτό μεταφρασμένο πρέπει να χωρέσει σε 36 χαρακτήρες, μαζί με τα κενά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το σενάριο έρχεται σε έτοιμα templates υποτίτλων, που έχουν κοπεί από άτομα που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ στη ζωή τους υποτιτλισμένη ταινία. Τελευταία, μου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό ότι το κόψιμο δεν γίνεται από άνθρωπο αλλά από κάποιο διεστραμμένο software.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το σενάριο έρχεται σε έτοιμα templates υποτίτλων, που έχουν κοπεί από άτομα που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ στη ζωή τους υποτιτλισμένη ταινία. Τελευταία, μου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό ότι το κόψιμο δεν γίνεται από άνθρωπο αλλά από κάποιο διεστραμμένο software.


Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, να γίνει χωριστό νήμα, σε παρακαλώ. Για να δούμε αν το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι στο χώρο του υποτιτλισμού. Γιατί φαίνεται να υποτασσόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο στη σκέψη των μηχανών ή στη σκέψη ανθρώπων που σκέφτονται σαν μηχανές.


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.
> Τώρα αν μου λύσετε το πρόβλημα πώς πετσοκόβουν μια πρόταση των δέκα λέξεων για να χωρέσει σε 20 χαρακτήρες, θα απονείμω και παράσημα.


Εγώ απέχω. Από παράσημα, να φάνε κι οι κότες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Τώρα το χρειάστηκα, τώρα το είδα αυτό το νήμα. (Καιρός ήταν, κοντεύει τετραετία.:))

Θέλω να καταχωρίσω, για τα πρακτικά που λένε, την έντονη διαφωνία μου γι' αυτό το *κν. ψύκτρα* στον τίτλο. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη απαίτηση νομίζω να περιμένουμε από ανθρώπους της πιάτσας να ξεχωρίζουν αν πρόκειται για βουρτσάκια (ψήκτρες) ή ψυκτικά συστήματα.

Κι αυτό το λέω μετά λόγου γνώσεως, επειδή μόλις συνάντησα σε τεχνικές προδιαγραφές μια *ψύκτρα σε κινητήρα συνεχούς ρεύματος που φυσικά δεν είναι ψυκτικό σύστημα.

Για να μην εξηγώ τώρα πώς λειτουργούν οι κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος και τι δουλειά κάνουν οι ψήκτρες (boring) και γιατί δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κίνδυνος για σύγχυση, θα πάω κατευθείαν στο διαταύτα και θα προτείνω το _κν. ψύκτρα_ του τίτλου να γίνει _εσφ. ψύκτρα_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Με τίποτα!  Όλη η πιάτσα το λέει ψύκτρα, μην το βασανίζεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> θα προτείνω το _κν. ψύκτρα_ του τίτλου να γίνει _εσφ. ψύκτρα_.



Προφανώς δεν εννοείς ότι αυτό το πράμα, που δεν είναι βουρτσάκι, θα έπρεπε να το γράφουμε _ψήκτρα_. Αν λοιπόν το λένε [ψίκτρα] στην πιάτσα, δεν πρέπει να το καταγράψουμε αυτό και να το γράψουμε _ψύκτρα_; Τι ακριβώς θα είναι «εσφαλμένο» αν βάλουμε το «εσφ.» στον τίτλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Η χρήση *ψύκτρα είναι εσφαλμένη. Ακόμη και αν το λένε κάποιοι από παρεξήγηση. Τόσο απλά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι αυτοί που λένε _ψύκτρα_ νομίζουν ότι λένε βουρτσάκι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η χρήση *ψύκτρα είναι εσφαλμένη. Ακόμη και αν το λένε κάποιοι από παρεξήγηση. Τόσο απλά.


Μα, δεν είναι από παρεξήγηση. Προσωπικά υπέθεσα (στο #6γ ανωτέρω) αναλογικό μηχανισμό δημιουργίας, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι (και θα παραμείνει ) ψύκτρα.

ΥΓ Αν είναι να βάζεις αστεράκια, βάζε τουλάχιστον τρία επειδή είναι βαθείας καταψύξεως! :twit:


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Ψύκτρες λένε και τα - πώς να τα πω - μεταλλικά πλακίδια στους αερόψυκτους κινητήρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

ΟΚ, προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ δύο εργαλεία που να κάνουν εντελώς διαφορετική δουλειά και να χαρακτηρίζονται με την ίδια λέξη ηχητικά και διαφορετική ορθογραφία αλλά δεν τα έχω καταφέρει. Ίσως αν ψάξω καλύτερα...

Το ότι κάτι λέγεται στην πιάτσα κάπως, προφανώς από αναλογικό μηχανισμό που λέει και ο Ζαζ, δεν σημαίνει και ότι είναι σωστό.

Στην πιάτσα λέγονται και πολλά άλλα που δεν γίνεται να τα αποδεχόμαστε επειδή είναι λάθος, από γραμματικούς τύπους μέχρι ολόκληρες εκφράσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά το «λάθος» στην _ψύκτρα _πού ακριβώς έγκειται; Στην ύπαρξη ομόηχου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Στο ότι η εσφαλμένη διάδοση της ψύκτρας (αστεράτης ή χωρίς) συσκοτίζει (και λογικά) την ορθογραφικά αδιαφανή ψήκτρα, με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούνται ακόμη και αποδόσεις όπως brushless motor = κινητήρας χωρίς ψύκτρα (ψήκτρα, είπαμε!).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Εντάξει, και ο πολύ δημοφιλέστερος _σωρός _επηρεάζει την (αν)ορθογράφηση του σπανιότερου _σορός_. Η _ψύκτρα _είναι σήμερα εξόχως συχνότερη από την _ψήκτρα_, οπότε επηρεάζεται η δεύτερη. *Τούτο όμως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν καθιστά την ψύκτρα λάθος.* Ούτε θ' αρχίσει η _ψήκτρα _στις περιπτώσεις που γράφεται εσφαλμένα με ύψιλον να ορθογραφείται σωστά επειδή κάποιος θα πει πως η λέξη _ψύκτρα _είναι τάχα λάθος. :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Και μιας και πιάσαμε τα μηχανολογικά, παρακαλώ κάποιος αρμόδιος να φτιάσει νήμα για τα _πίρος, πείρος και πύρος_!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Και μιας και πιάσαμε τα μηχανολογικά, παρακαλώ κάποιος αρμόδιος να φτιάσει νήμα για τα _πίρος, πείρος και πύρος_!


Μόνο _πίρος _υπάρχει (και για το παλαιό *_πείρος_). Με ύψιλον είναι μοναχά τα οξύτονα _πυρός _& _πυρρός _(με άλλες σημασίες αυτά).

ΥΓ Αλλά σύγχυση μπορεί να προκύψει από τα _πόρος _και _πώρος _(http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3744-%CF%80%CF%89%CF%81%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B8%CE%BF%CF%82-tufa).


----------

